# Transformer ICS 4.0.3 ROMs



## JaredDavis (Jan 25, 2012)

Hey I just got the official update to ICS stock 4.0.3, I was just wondering if anybody knew if there were any major dev getting some custom ROMs ready to be ported over. I loved the feel of stock ICS but I love the amazingness that came out of AOKP on my Galaxy Nexus

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## iamtyy (Jun 6, 2011)

There are a couple over on xda. Their transformer boards are much more active. Maybe we can fix that


----------



## Tahl (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm using http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1517480 which is Cyanogen Mod 9. It has an annoying bug where every time you reboot the tablet that it deletes your SDCard directories and you have to remake them and then physically remove/insert it. Though, I created a patch to get around it: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1519529


----------



## blueharford (Sep 9, 2011)

CodeNameAndroid is working on a port now.


----------



## clouse2013 (Jun 30, 2011)

There's a build that's AOSP with Cornerstone working as of now too. Its pretty cool, pretty fast as well. It's still in the nightly stage tho. But there's a lot of good choices over at XDA


----------



## elpeterson (Oct 26, 2011)

I started a TF101 CM9 thread on Rootz. You should head there so we can get more activity on Rootz vs XDA

Sent from my Transformer using RootzWiki


----------



## JaredDavis (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks I'll look it up, also do we have an idea of when the CNA port will be available?

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------

